# VIP 612...smartcard needed to activate ??



## goober55 (Aug 4, 2009)

I wanted to add a second HD DVR to my setup, but DN wanted $399 ??!! The service rep said that because I already have 2 dual tuner receivers that I could not lease any more equip & had to buy. I went on ebay & bought a new in box VIP 612 for $199 which I thought was reasonable. My question is, that this receiver probably wont have a new smart card in it right ? Will I have to get a card from DN or will it be able to be activated cardless ??

Thanks, Ed


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

All receivers need a card before they can be activated. Some receivers have built in cards and an empty card slot. Or, it can have a built in card AND one in the card slot to override the built in one. If the receiver needs a card to override the internal card it should come with the receiver. If it is a legal receiver, there is no reason for the seller to keep the card that was in it.

If you buy a receiver from someone other than a Dish reseller, be sure you get the R & S numbers before you purchase it and check with Dish to be sure it can be activated.

If the receiver can be activated by Dish and it needs a new card, they will send you one.


----------

